# Mud Dobber Nest



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I found this today on my house and was amazed at all the detail in it. Usually they just look solid gray, but this one has all different colors in it and you can see each little mud ball that she placed on the nest and how she flattened it out in its place. Not too interesting, but unique.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, I like that alot! I am a buggy kind of gal anyway but that is really unique. I have never seen a dauber nest with all the separate construction "bricks" visible. How cool! Seriously!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

quite the engineers and architects, aren't they? cool photo.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Update*

Caught mama muddobber in the act today and snapped a couple pics. She's repaired the old nest and started a new one right next to it. Pretty cool. I'll probably give them till spring to hatch and knock them down.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

You might as well name her.

Cool pics.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

no pic?


----------

